# Another MotoGP rider tries his hand at F1



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

LmtdSlip said:


> Biaggi shouldn't be saying a word considering his current situation. Those comments made him look like the buffoon he is...


+1

Just who is testing for Ferrari and who is testing for MF1, Max? STFU.

Ok... 

Onto today...

In a repeat of yesterday's action, Fernando Alonso and Jenson Button were practically matched as the fastest men of Formula 1's testing sessions at Valencia.

As he had done on Wednesday, the Renault ace again outpaced the Honda driver, this time by 0.003 rather than the 0.030 that separated the Spaniard from the Briton yesterday. Alonso's quickest time of 1:10.904 was set in the session's final 10 minutes, when several teams attempted "qualifying" runs on low fuel.

Once more, a Ferrari completed the top-three, this time Felipe Massa's instead of Michael Schumacher's. The Brazilian was 0.4 slower than Alonso but outpaced his German teammate also by 0.4s, as Schumacher clocked the fifth-best time, behind Honda's Anthony Davidson.

The focus on the Ferrari pits, however, was again on Valentino Rossi. The MotoGP star completed another 54 laps today aboard the V10-powered F2004, and set the 12th time in the 16-car field. Rossi's day was marred by spins, five in total, the final of them leaving him trapped in the gravel.

"It was a wonderful opportunity for me and I am very satisfied," stated the Italian, who picked up over half a second in comparison to his Wednesday performance.

"Now I go back to testing motorbikes, which are my priority this year. Ferrari and myself have two championships to do 100 percent now. As usual, we hope to be able to win in both."

Williams and McLaren were the disappointments of the day, both squads well over a full second away from Alonso's pace.

Valencia F1 testing times - Thursday:

1) Alonso, Renault (M), 1:10.904, 90 laps
2) Button, Honda (M), 1:10.907, 85
3) Massa, Ferrari (B), 1:11.284, 50
4) Davidson, Honda (M), 1:11.573, 128
5) M. Schumacher, Ferrari (B), 1:11.649, 48
6) Klien, Red Bull-Ferrari (M), 1:11.796, 71
7) Kovalainen, Renault (M), 1:12.011, 89
8) Villeneuve, BMW-Sauber (M), 1:12.179, 104
9) R. Schumacher, Toyota (B), 1:12.182, 92
10) Wurz, Williams-Cosworth (B), 1:12.246, 84
11) Rosberg, Williams-Cosworth (B), 1:12.313, 46
12) Rossi, Ferrari (B), 1:12.315, 54
13) de la Rosa, McLaren-Mercedes (M), 1:12.360, 92
14) Montoya, McLaren-Mercedes (M), 1:12.488, 61
15) Trulli, Toyota (B), 1:12.525, 72
16) Kubica, BMW-Sauber (M), 1:12.811, 48


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Shabba said:


> What will be interesting to see is if Vale can actually be the first _true_ dual sport winner.


It's already been done: John Surtees not only won in both bikes and F1, he is the only person to have both world championship titles.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Surtees


----------



## Shabba (Feb 26, 2005)

elbert said:


> It's already been done: John Surtees not only won in both bikes and F1, he is the only person to have both world championship titles.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Surtees


I'll be damned...


----------



## VTRweasel (Jan 27, 2006)

cool, MotoGP fans 

it's Bitchaggi BTW


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Shabba said:


> I'll be damned...


Yes, and Mike "the bike" Hailwood was a Moto PG champion and won two or three Grands Prix IIRC. But his drives were mostly one offs...regardless he and Surtees are the only ones who have made this sort of top level transition.

I cant think of any others who even tried.


----------



## Shabba (Feb 26, 2005)

LmtdSlip said:


> Yes, and Mike "the bike" Hailwood was a Moto PG champion and won two or three Grands Prix IIRC. But his drives were mostly one offs...regardless he and Surtees are the only ones who have made this sort of top level transition.
> 
> I cant think of any others who even tried.


I was going to mention Aaron Slight until I realized he didn't leave GP for F1...so nevermind...


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

The F1 cars were far simpler in those days, obviously.

Johnny Cecotto: http://www.grandprix.com/gpe/drv-cecjoh.html

Did Agostini race cars for a while? http://www.forix.com/8w/agostini.html

Eddie Lawson didn't go the F1 route, but he did make it to CART, although the Galles team he went to was WAY downhill at that point... now he races 250 SuperKarts. :thumbup:

FWIW... Rossi should spend a year in GP2 before going to F1. IMHO.


----------



## VTRweasel (Jan 27, 2006)

caption this ...


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

VTRweasel said:


> caption this ...


Dosent need one....thats the beauty of it.


----------



## VTRweasel (Jan 27, 2006)

.


----------



## VTRweasel (Jan 27, 2006)

no, really, I win a free hat for the best caption on my board...help a newb out


----------

